# Nooby Advice/assistance On Upgrade



## Imotions (23/5/14)

Hi Hello Guys

I have searched for a thread of sort but not sure if i missed it or just cant find it...
as my first post im currently using the 'glorious twisp' however i am not sure if its the twisp or just me lol...
basically im not getting that kick i want so i have decided to rather upgrade
i have been pointed in the direction of the mvp2.0 however i was just wondering what are other options out there...im looking for something straight forward where i wouldnt have to build and so on.. i still have my budget of 1000 to get a new device..with that said looking for something that i can still upgrade in the future may be bigger battery(if need be) or a new atomizers or some upgrade(cant run before walking and cant walk before crawling)..any advice will do and will be highly appreciated


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

You could just get yourself a eGo-C Twist VV bat with a couple of different clearos. Like the iclear16,/b/d or a evod. And then later go for the MVP, just know you will want to upgrade again on a later stage


----------



## Riaz (23/5/14)

hi @Imotions 

check out this thread first:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/if-you-knew-then-what-you-know-now.2145/#post-54744

then check through this:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/new-ecig-users-corner/

im sure you'll find a device that suits your needs

my advice, get the mvp first time, dont waste your money on ego twists and all that

the nautilus has been rated quite high, so maybe the MVP + nautilus would be an package

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imotions (23/5/14)

Thats true hey....um think i missed apint also lol
in my upgrade i want something that i can get flavour with cloud as well
now from my understanding on the mvp i can adjust it to my liking is there maybe another that can do the same in my budget price


----------



## Riaz (23/5/14)

Imotions said:


> Thats true hey....um think i missed apint also lol
> in my upgrade i want something that i can get flavour with cloud as well
> now from my understanding on the mvp i can adjust it to my liking is there maybe another that can do the same in my budget price


i dont really think so, coz if you look at the SVD, you going to need to purchase batteries and charger with it; whereas the MVP has a built in battery and comes with charger

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imotions (23/5/14)

awesome stuff Riaz at Vape King i see they have Innokin i Taste Mvp 2.0 as well as Energy edition whats the differences lol coz they look the same to me(mind me if im being domb on "energy edition" lol)


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Imotions said:


> awesome stuff Riaz at Vape King i see they have Innokin i Taste Mvp 2.0 as well as Energy edition whats the differences lol coz they look the same to me(mind me if im being domb on "energy edition" lol)



Its the same just the look is different


----------



## Riaz (23/5/14)

Imotions said:


> awesome stuff Riaz at Vape King i see they have Innokin i Taste Mvp 2.0 as well as Energy edition whats the differences lol coz they look the same to me(mind me if im being domb on "energy edition" lol)



The *Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0 ( v2 ) Energy Line* offers the same great features as the normal version 2.0 but are now available in five (5) unique designs

so i think the 'energy edition' is just the designs it comes in

states on the website the features are the same


----------



## crack2483 (23/5/14)

Energy edition just has different colours afaik. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (23/5/14)

There is always the vape meet happening on the 14th - if you could go there, you might get to experience a lot of different devices and opinions. 

MVP - Good solid device, but it's a box mod so not as elegant looking.

The new Vision spinners 2 - really good looking batteries (Vapourmountain/Eciggies stock them), and they seem to have good battery life

Evods - Good little tanks - but they are plastic tanks, so things like cinnamon can crack them.

Mini Protanks - really good, easy to clean, easy to replace coils, easy to fill with a glass tank.

I've heard really good things about these these Nautulis tanks - hassle free, awesome taste and vapeking has got a clone at a really really good price http://www.vapeking.co.za/clearomizers/aspire-nautilus-clearomizer-tank-clone.html.


----------



## Vaporeon (23/5/14)

Perhaps a Vision Spinner 2 VV 1650 mAh and a Protank 3 mini... Looks absolutely fantastic together and I'm sure will produce some awesome Vape! I'm in the same boat as you @Imotions, also looking for an upgrade from twisp and this is what I've decided on. Gonna get it from eciggies after the weekend. Comes around to just under R600 so you still have some wiggle room to experiment with some flavours! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (23/5/14)

the difference between the normal and the energy/sparkle editions on the MVP is with the tank you get with.

normal comes with a iClear 30 tank - its a top heated dual coil.
energy/sparkle comes with a iClear 16B tanks - its a bottom heated dual coil.

personally i prefer the bottom heated tanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (23/5/14)

you see this is the part i was afraid of so many options and i can only choose one lol...im gna try be there for the meet but im not sure at this point in time if i would be in jhb or not...
jeez actually thinking of getting both MVP and a spinner setup now lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Imotions said:


> you see this is the part i was afraid of so many options and i can only choose one lol...im gna try be there for the meet but im not sure at this point in time if i would be in jhb or not...
> jeez actually thinking of getting both MVP and a spinner setup now lol



Hahaha it is always good to have a backup


----------



## Imotions (23/5/14)

haha yeah then i would have a few to fool around with lol
@Peter i honestly cant say i dont like either because its all on how my mood is coz i have a bottom coil which i use at home and top at work so no you got me thinking which would i prefer haha..could i perhaps maybe change the tanks?


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

I got my MVP Shine add. and the iClear16b came with it. Then I got myself a iClear30s. The iClear30s is top coil and the iClear16b is bottom coil. For me the iClear30s gives a lot more flavour so it is my favorite.


----------



## Imotions (23/5/14)

So from everything ive heard mvp is the way and basically has what im looking for i can also get the spinner to use whenever i feel the need...

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon (23/5/14)

Imotions said:


> So from everything ive heard mvp is the way and basically has what im looking for i can also get the spinner to use whenever i feel the need...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Yes! Hahaha each vapor to their own! It would be great to have both a Spinner and MVP set up (always need a backup)... For me I am only going the Spinner route now because it works out cheaper than the MVP but 2 or so months down the line I'll be going for an MVP and Aspire Nautilus set up. The MVP for my home vaping (cause that's where I vaoe the most) and the spinner will come along with me when I'm out and about... Would be great to play around with what you feel like at the time too. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (23/5/14)

Thats my plan as well haha i have tanks n stuff so mainly need a bat

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (23/5/14)

I might have a spare mvp soon. Lemme know if you are interested. Ill let it go for R400 and throw in a rev tank from vape mob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (23/5/14)

U in cpt im in jhb :confused but ill def let u knw

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaporeon (23/5/14)

Imotions said:


> U in cpt im in jhb :confused but ill def let u knw
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


If you're in Jozi have you been to Vape King yet? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (23/5/14)

Yeah i have seen the mvp there so probably gna pop in again

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

